# Philippine Regs For Social Media



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Alarmed by the prevalence of fake, malicious and spurious social media accounts, House Speaker Pantaleon Alvarez wants to regulate the use of social media by mandating social media companies to verify the user applicants before they are allowed to open an account...

Read The Full Story Here
source: Manila Bulletin


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't see the social medial sites playing along with this? Worse case certain sites get blocked and then people have to use a proxy to access them like they do in China? I don't know, but I can't imagine the locals doing without their FB over here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This started about 3 years ago or something similar in the headlines, I found this article ‘Internet libel in cyber crime law constitutional’ | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

That actually doesn't sound too bad to me. Something has to change. I hate social media, and don't use it. Never did. My gf spends a lot of time on FB, including reading the "news" and doesn't trust real news publications, believing them to all be "paid off". I have tried to explain there is a difference, to consider the source, that fake news is very prevalent now, that most professional journalists try to report accurately, that they often get killed for it over here.. etc. To no avail. Of course Filipinos aren't the only ones caught up in it. 

Seems there is a rapidly growing preponderance of BS all over the internet, and so many seem to believe it. And Trump is trying to discredit and intimidate the media in the US. Hopefully he won't be able to. Without a free and open press, adversarial or not, we will be in big trouble. They are the last resort before we live in an world where everything is rumor, and you can't believe anything. Of course I'm old fashioned and still read two major (politically opposed) US news publications every morning. Nothing like real feet on the street.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think that the US media did a pretty good job of discrediting themselves with the entire hands up don't shoot fiasco. Remember when the on air hosts on CNN thought it would be a good idea to to put their hands in the air on camera in order to show their support for Michael Brown? The media over played their hand, and that is how Trump got in.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Not sure what "hand" they overplayed, but I don't own or watch TV, so I must have missed it. Read two newspapers every morning. Cheers.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

CNN hosts display own controversial 'hands up'





In The Hall of the Trumpen President





Still think the US media isn't biased?


----------

